# Debating between a 350z or maxima....



## Garydp (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi,

I have been debating between an 03-05 350z or 03-05 maxima. I have owned a 90 Z and loved it but it was a challenge working on it especially when there is no repair manual available for those years. I have also heard from friends and co-workers that have maxima's say that maximas are fast, comfortable and have a sporty feel.
What do you guys think between the 350z and maxima??? Which is more reliable?

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know who told you there isn't a service manual for the 90 300ZX, but apparantly they didn't look very hard. There's an online manual at:

Online Nissan 300ZX service manual

You can also download it at:

1990 Nissan 300zx Factory Service Manual Download - Copy.pdf download - 2shared

You can even purchase the FSM on CD form for $16.90 (incl. shipping) @:

NISSAN 300ZX 1990-1996 FACTORY SERVICE REPAIR MANUAL CD for sale

As far as the 350Z vs. Maxima, it's really apples versus oranges. You're compaing a 2-seat, RWD sports car against a FWD 4-door sedan. Also, the 2003 Maxima is a completely differant model than the 04-05 MY's. Of the bunch, the 2003 Maxima is probably the most reliable compared to the 350Z and the 04-05 Maxima. The 03 Maxima was the last year for the A33 model and the last Maxima built in Japan. Being the last year of the model run, all of the "new model bugs" had long since been corrected. In 2004, the A34 Maxima was built in the US and besides having its share of "new model bugs," was bigger, uglier (IMO) and had a much cheaper looking interior than the previous A33 Maximas. 
As far as the 350Z, the 2003-04 models also had their share of "new model bugs." It also had cheap looking interior, although it was a good handling car with good power. The Bose system was pretty lousy, which I believe had a lot to do with the cheap speakers they used.
The question you need to ask yourself is what makes more sense? If you never have more than 2 people in the car including yourself, never have a need for much trunk space and never see much winter weather, the 350Z wouldn't be a bad choice. Otherwise, the Maxima would make the most practical choice.


----------



## Garydp (Aug 18, 2012)

smj999smj said:


> I don't know who told you there isn't a service manual for the 90 300ZX, but apparantly they didn't look very hard. There's an online manual at:
> 
> Online Nissan 300ZX service manual
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Many auto parts stores carry Haynes manuals and I was told that Haynes never made a manual for the 90's Z. I should have done an internet search for one. 
I really like the Z's and it would only be used for me to go to work. My wife has a mini van as the family car. I just want to gather as much info on both cars regarding reliability. I have spent many years under hoods of cars working on them on weekends and now with 4 kids, I just want to get in and have some fun. I know that there will be time that work needs to be done and I am ok with that. I just dont want a car that has lots of mechanical issues that I need to address frequently.


----------



## Gerhardts Automotive (Nov 8, 2012)

I'd personally go with the Z! Especially if you already have a family car. You may also want to check out the Infiniti G35, which performance wise is very similar to the Z, but has 4 seats and is a little bigger.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Gerhardts Automotive said:


> I'd personally go with the Z! Especially if you already have a family car. You may also want to check out the Infiniti G35, which performance wise is very similar to the Z, but has 4 seats and is a little bigger.


Those rear seats are great if you don't have legs!


----------



## Britton's Automotive (Nov 15, 2012)

haha I'd still go with the Z! great car


----------

